# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Red rumped parakeet

## kirkal

Kαλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα..μετά από απουσία λίγων ημερών για σύντομες διακοπές επανήλθα δριμύτερος.....ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση....η Sally μου (red rumped) βιάζεται να γίνει μανούλα...προχθές έκανε το πρώτο αυγό...και σήμερα αν όλα πάνε καλά θα κάνει και το δεύτερο...τα είχα δει πριν ημέρες να βατεύονται αλλά δεν περίμενα τόσο γρήγορες εξελίξεις..
τι λέτε για την γέννα;;; Η θερμοκρασία έχει πέσει...από διατροφή πάνε καλά συνέχεια φρούτα λαχανικά πολυβιταμίνες κλπ... λέτε να τα αφήσω να συνεχίσουν;;; Λογικά καλά δεν θα πάνε;; 
Να σημειώσω ότι τα έχω από τον Ιούλιο αλλά απ΄όσο γνωρίζω είναι περσινά πουλιά και δεν έχουν ξανακάνει γέννα.

----------


## lagreco69

Βατευονται τουλαχιστον μια εβδομαδα τωρα!! για να κανει ηδη αυγο. την πτερορροια τους την περασαν? η θερμοκρασια εχει πεσει για την ωρα, αλλα ο καυσωνας θα επανελθει καποια στιγμη!! μην ξεχναμε οτι ο αυγουστος ειναι ο πιο ζεστος μηνας του καλοκαιριου. εαν θελεις να την προχωρησεις, σουπιοκοκκαλο, φρεσκο αυγο (15 λεπτα βρασμενο) συν ολα τα υπολοιπα που δινεις, Κυριακο. η υγρασια θα ειναι ενα θεμα που θα πρεπει να σε απασχολησει εντονα!! ενα βρεγμενο σφουγγαρι σε καθημερινη βαση ανα 12ωρο κοντα στην φωλια, η ενα μπολακι με νερο μεσα στο κλουβι θα βοηθουσε ωστε τα αυγα να μην βρασουν. σου γραφω και μερικες πληροφοριες για το ειδος. 

*ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ:* 5-7 αβγά.
*ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΕΠΩΑΣΗΣ:* 19 ημέρες.
*ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ABΓOY:* 2,3×1,9 cm.

----------


## douriakos

Τα εχεις μεσα στο σπιτι τα πουλια; και τα δικα μου τα red rumped πριν μια βδομαδα εκαναν τα αβγα τους και τωρα κλωσσανε!

----------


## kirkal

ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες Δημήτρη....Νίκο μέσα τα έχω όλα τα πουλιά μου, όλο το καλοκαίρι δεν τα έχω βγάλει καθόλου έξω..... είναι καλύτερα μέσα και πιο προστατευμένα κατά την άποψη μου....ελπίζω να πάνε καλά...αύριο θα κοιτάξω και ξανα την φωλιά λογικά θα είμαστε πλέον στο δεύτερο αυγό...Νίκο η θηλυκιά μου δεν βγαίνει σχεδόν καθόλου από την φωλιά...ο αρσενικός την ταίζει στο στόμα...να υποθέσω ότι αναλαμβάνει εξολοκλήρου την εκκόλαψη? γιατί στα cockatiel άλλαζαν βάρδιες....

----------


## douriakos

ο δικος μου δεν ξερει καν πως μοιαζει η φωλια απο μεσα! μονο η θηλυκια μπαινει και ειναι ολη μερα μεσα εκτος απο οταν βγαινει για νερο ή για φαγητο κατα το μεσημερι ολη την αλλη μερα ο αρσενικος την ταϊζει και καθεται ο καημενος μοναχος και βαριεστημενος πανω απο την φωλια και περιμενει....

----------


## kirkal

χαχαχαχα και ο δικός μου τα ίδια κάνει..μάλλον έτσι είναι αυτό το είδος ....ησύχασα τώρα γιατί το είχα άγχος..μου είχε φανεί περίεργο γιατί στα cockatiel μου ο αρσενικός έκανε όλη την δουλειά...σήμερα 2 αυγά...ελπίζω να και βατεμένα και να πάνε όλα καλά.....

----------


## douriakos

λογικα βατεμενα ειναι η δικια μου οτι ηταν αβατεφτο το ετρωγε! η προηγουμενη που ειχα αυτα που ηταν αβατεφτα τα εκανε εκτος φωλιας!

----------


## μαρια ν

Κυριακο ευχομαι να παν ολα καλα και συντομα να δουμε μωρακια με το καλο

----------


## μαρια ν

Κυριακο εχουμε κανα νεο απο τα αυγουλακια στα ποσα αυγα ειμαστε?

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Αναμένουμε Κυριάκο και Νίκο τα μωράκια σας!!!

----------


## douriakos

αν τελικα ειανι ενσπορα τα δικα μου το αργοτερο σε 5 μερες θα εκκολαφθουν  :Happy:

----------


## kirkal

τα νεότερα λοιπόν...εμείς αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε τέσσερα αυγά...εκ των οποίων μετά από την ωοσκόπηση...τα τρία είναι σίγουρα ένσπορα για το τέταρτο είναι λίγο νωρίς ..έχουμε μερες μπροστά μας ακόμη...οπότε είμαι σε κατάσταση αναμονής....αυτή την φορά δεν έκανα τα ίδια λάθη με την πρώτη φορά...έβαλα την φωλιά εξωτερικά και έτσι ήταν πολύ εύκολη υπόθεση η παρατήρηση και η ωοσκόπηση...η θηλυκιά  μου δεν βγαίνει έξω σχεδόν καθόλου...μόνο μερικά λεπτά την ημέρα για φαγητό...οπότε πιστεύω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά...αντε Νίκο περιμένουμε τα νέα σου

----------


## μαρια ν

Μπραβο Κυριακο χαρηκα παρα πολυ, αντε με το καλο να σκασουν μυτη τα μικρα ,ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια

----------


## kirkal

ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαρία.. ελπίζω ότι ο Σεπτέμβριος θα είναι ένας καλός μήνας για τα πουλιά μου...αισιοδοξώ το σπίτι να γίνει  σύντομα νηπιαγωγείο !!!!!!! :Party0028:

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!! να σκασουν μυτη οι νεοσσοι  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Είμαι πολύ περίεργη να δω τα μικρά!! Ετοίμασε τα... παιδικά δωμάτια Κυριάκο!!!

----------


## kirkal

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις ευχές..έκανα ωοσκόπηση και στο τέταρτο αυγό και είναι και αυτό ενσπορο.....οπότε αναμένουμε 4 μωράκια αν όλα πάνε καλα....

----------


## douriakos

στο ειπα αν ειναι ασπορα τα τρωνε! το εχω προσεξει και στο προηγουμενο ζευγαρι μου και σε αυτο!

----------


## COMASCO

> ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις ευχές..έκανα ωοσκόπηση και στο τέταρτο αυγό και είναι και αυτό ενσπορο.....οπότε αναμένουμε 4 μωράκια αν όλα πάνε καλα....


αντε με το καλο να βγουν και τα 4 κυριακο!καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Kυριακο καλημερα εχουμε κανα νεο απο τα μικρουλια?

----------


## kirkal

Έχουμε, έχουμε νεότερα!! Ο πρώτος μπόμπιρας έκανε την εμφάνιση του!

----------


## sarpijk

Τελεια! Μη ξεχνας να βαζεις  φωτογραφιες!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αααααααααααααααα!!!!
Τι γλυκο μωρακι!!!  :Happy: 
Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα και καλη συνεχεια στο μπομπιρακι!  ::  :Jumping0011: 
Δεν μπορω να εκφρασω την χαρα μου!!!!!!!!!
Ειδες τι καλοι γονεις που βγηκαν!!??
Χαχαχααα!!!!!! 

Περιμενουμε τους υπολοιπους!!!Αυριο η μεθαυριο ερχεται με το καλο ο επομενος;  ::  ::  ::

----------


## geog87

να σου ζησει!!!!!με το καλο να δεις κ τα υπολοιπα να ξεπροβαλουν σιγα σιγα!!!!!!

----------


## kirkal

Ξημερώματα σήμερα έσκασε μύτη ο πρώτος (πιστός στο ραντεβού των 19 ημερών) οπότε μεθαύριο αναμένεται το δεύτερο μικρό.. Οι γονείς είναι εκπληκτικοί.. Ακόμα και μεταξύ τους ταϊζονται στο στόμα όταν βγαίνει η Sally απο τη φωλιά..Φωτογραφίες θα ανεβάζω συνέχεια με την πρόοδο τους...είμαι χαζομπαμπάς μην ανησυχείτε γι αυτό...  :Happy0030:

----------


## lagreco69

Αμαν μια χνουδωτη μπαλιτσα!!!!!! να σου ζησει!!! Κυριακο, με το καλο και οι επομενοι!!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ωωω... ένα μπουμπουκάκι έσκασε! Να σου ζήσει Κυριάκο!! Περιμένουμε και τα επόμενα!!  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*να σου ζήσει κυριάκο !! με το καλό να σκάσουν και τα υπόλοιπα αυγουλάκια !! 

αντε να παίρνουμε σειρά και εμείς με τα red rumped parakket !!!! τα δικά μου είναι σε φουλ πτερρόρια... όποτε ξεχνάω φωλιά !! *

----------


## Εφη

να σου ζήσει!!!!!τι γλυκό μπομπιράκι είναι αυτό......

----------


## μαρια ν

Κυριακο να το χαιρεσαι και με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα συγχαρητηρια ειναι μια πανεμορφη χνουδομπαλιτσα :Party0028:  :Jumping0045:

----------


## Athina

Αχχχ αχ αχ.Τι μικούτσικο νινι είναι αυτό;Εύχομαι να πάνε ΟΛΑ καλά!

----------


## COMASCO

να σου ζησει κυριακο!και με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!και συντομα στο κλαδι!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε Κυριακο!!!!!!!! :Jumping0044: 
 :: Πρεπει να εχει ερθει και το δευτερο ::  σημερα ε;; :: 

Μην μας κρατας σε αγωνιααα!  :Happy:  :: 


 Εχουν δουλεια οι γονεις!!!  :Character0235:

----------


## kirkal

Σήμερα το πρωί καλωσορίσαμε και το δεύτερο μπομπιράκι των red rumped.... Όλα καλά μέχρι τώρα και οι γονείς υποδειγματικοί!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

:Party0028:  *Αυτά είναι !!!! Πάμε και για το τρίτο αυγουλάκι με το καλό !!!*

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε πολυ ωραια!!!  :Jumping0011: 
Συνεχιζουμε ακαθεκτοι για το επομενο μωρακι Κυριακο;;;   ::  ::  :: 

Χαχαχα!!!Ειναι τοσοοο γλυκα!!!  :Love0001:

----------


## μαρια ν

Mπραβο κυριακο πολυ ευχαριστα νεα με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα συγχαρητηρια σε σενα αλλα και στα μικρα σου

----------


## Athina

Τι ωραία,έτσι μόνο καλά νέα να ακούμε!

----------


## geog87

μπραβο!!!αντε καλη συνεχεια.....!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Κυριάκο!!! τώρα είδα τα μωράκια!!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!! Πολύ χαίρομαι γι' αυτά! Ανυπομονώ να τα δω να μεγαλώνουν!!!! Ποοοοολύ καλοί γονείς!!! Μπράβο τους και μπράβο σου που τα διάλεξες! 
Με το καλό και τ' άλλα δύο!

----------


## ria

κυριακο να σου ζησουν τα μικρακια ολα να τα δεις στο κλαρι περιμενουμε φωτορεπορταζ και με τους γονεις ..!!!!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Κυριακο τι εγινε γεννηθηκαν και τα αλλα μικρα η οχι ακομα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Οντως!!!
Κυριακο τι λεει;;;

Πιστευω οτι θα εχουν γεννηθει και τα υπολοιπα!!!ΟΛΑ ΤΟΥΣΣΣ!!!  :Happy:  :Anim 63:  :: 

Αναμενουμε φωτογραφιες!  ::

----------


## kirkal

δυστυχώς σήμερα το πρωί που κοίταξα δεν είχε βγει άλλο μωρό..και η αλήθεια είναι ότι ανησυχώ... απ ότι τα είχα δει ήταν όλα ένσπορα...ότι δεν εκκολάφθηκε το επομενο ακόμη είναι ανησυχητικό..περιμένω τι να πω....

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην ανυσηχεις!!!
Μπορει να υπαρχει καμια μικρη καθυστερηση...μην αγχωνεσαι μονο!!!

Απο την στιγμη οπου η θυληκια καθετε στα μικρα επανω και στα αυγα μην ανυσηχεις,και αν ειναι και ενσπορα,τοτε ειναι σιγουρο!  :winky:

----------


## COMASCO

μην αγχωνεσαι κυριακο!και θα ερθουν και τα αλλα με το καλο!!καλη συνεχεια!ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο!!

----------


## kirkal

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά...το απόγευμα που θα γυρίσω σπίτι..ελπίζω να έχουμε εξελίξεις

----------


## douriakos

κανα ξανα ωοσκοπηση και θα καταλαβεις αν τελικα θα εχεις νεοσσους η οχι!

----------


## kirkal

Ναι Νίκο μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο θα κάνω...αν και δεν θέλω να τα ενοχλώ και πολύ τα πουλιά αυτές τις ημέρες..από την άλλη σκέφτομαι και ίσως είναι και καλύτερα να μείνουν με τους 2 νεοσσούς γιατί θα μεγαλώσουν ευκολότερα αν βγουν και τα 4 θα είναι λίγο ταλαιπωρία...θα δούμε :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Τι έγινε Κυριάκο;;;;; 'Εχουμε άλλο μωράκι;;;; 'Εκανες ωοσκόπηση;;; Περιμένουμε νέα σου!!!

----------


## kirkal

Nατάσσα μου ωοσκόπηση έκανα αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι συμπέρασμα δεν μπορώ να βγάλω...τα αυγά  είναι γεμάτα..δηλ να σας εξηγήσω την εικόνα...όλο το αυγό είναι σκούρο και γεμάτο και φαίνεται μόνο η άκρη άδεια....αυτό είδα και στα 2 αυγά..τώρα αν τα έμβρυα είναι μέσα ζωντανά...δεν έχω την εμπειρία για να το καταλάβω....τι να πω ας περάσουν οι μέρες και βλέπουμε....

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

'aντε να δούμε... ............ και τα δύο να βγουν πουλάκια! και τα δύο ακόμη!!

----------


## kirkal

Τελικά μείναμε με τα 2 πουλάκια αλλά είναι ήδη κουκλιά!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχαχαχα χνουδωτα μπαλακια!
Να σου ζησουν Κυριακο και καλη συνεχεια!!!

Θα τα ταισεις καθολου και εσυ ταυτοχρονα με τους γονεις για να σε συνηθησουν η οχι;

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!!!!!!! τωρα να δεις με τοσα μικρα, τι χαζομπαμπας θα γινεις!! υπεροχα ειναι!!!! να σου ζησουν!!!!  :Happy0065:  :Happy0030:

----------


## Jonny

Ψυχούλες όμορφες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*love red rumped!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## μαρια ν

Αχ Κυριακο ειναι κουκλακια να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## COMASCO

κυριακο να σου ζησουν!φατσουλες!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Ωραία που είναι! Και αντίθετα μεταξύ τους χρωματικά! Να σου ζήσουν Κυριάκο!

----------


## kirkal

ευχαριστώ ευχαριστώ...σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες (μάλλον εικασίες περισσότερο) το ένα είναι παστέλ και το άλλο αρχέγονο, ακριβώς δηλ σαν τους γονείς...βέβαια δεν είναι και σίγουρο..θα δούμε :Party0028:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Για να δούμε, για να δούμε!......

----------

